# News - GAMESCom 2009: Jetzt offiziell: Die Games Convention wird umbenannt und nach Köln verlegt



## System (25. Februar 2008)

*News - GAMESCom 2009: Jetzt offiziell: Die Games Convention wird umbenannt und nach Köln verlegt*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,633538


----------



## Weedy1 (25. Februar 2008)

Hoffentlich geht die dort richig schön in die Hose! Wär zwar schlecht für die Branche, aber was solls...Leipzig4ever!


----------



## pilli (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Die überschrift ist falsch. Weder wird die Games-Convention umbenannt, noch nach Köln verlegt. Die Games-Convention findet weiterhin unter dem Namen Games-Convention in Leipzig statt...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Weedy1 am 25.02.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich geht die dort richig schön in die Hose! Wär zwar schlecht für die Branche, aber was solls...Leipzig4ever!




*kopfschüttel*


----------



## McDrake (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - GAMESCom 2009: Jetzt offiziell: Die Games Convention wird umbenannt und nach Köln verlegt*

Bin ich jetzt richtig erleichtert, dass diese Spekulationen zu Ende sind.
Fertig mit dem Rumgeheule.
Hat schon beinahe WOW- oder EA-ähnliche Ausmasse angenommen


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Leipzig, baut sich *mühsam *eine Veranstaltung auf und machen sie *International bekannt.* Viele lachen Leipzig anfangs aus, weil das ja ein "*total bescheuertes Konzept"* ist. Dann merkt der Westen *"Oh, die machen ja Geld damit und die Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken, das müssen wir unterbinden!"* Und schwups wird es in eine andere Stadt geholt. Ich wünsche der Stadt Köln *kein Glück *und hoffe das sie an dieser Messe *zugrunde gehen! *
    

UND ja DIE GC bleibt in Leipzig! Halt mit wenigern Ausstellern!!!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - GAMESCom 2009: Jetzt offiziell: Die Games Convention wird umbenannt und nach Köln verlegt*



			
				McDrake am 25.02.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Fertig mit dem Rumgeheule.



schätze den thread werden wir noch über uns ergehen lassen müssen.  




			
				lordberti am 25.02.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann merkt der Westen




auf so `nen scheiss hab ich nur gewartet.
kinder, werdet erwachsen....


----------



## _Slayer_ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 25.02.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Weedy1 am 25.02.2008 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, da ist das Geschrei wieder groß. Genau so wie in den 20 anderen Threads.


----------



## pschemi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist wirklich schade für die Stadt Leipzig an sich.
Jedoch  sollte man auch Wachstumsmöglichkeiten für eine solche Messe in betracht ziehen.  Köln hat als Messestadt bestimmt nicht den Charme von Leipzig , aber 17 Mio Menschen, die in NRW leben sind wohl ein Argument für die Verlegung der Messe in ein Ballungsgebiet. WIr sollten froh sein, dass in Deutschland eine der drei Top Spielemessen vertreten ist und sie unterstützen egal ob in Köln oder Leipzig. 

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Besucherzahlen in Köln explodieren werden...wartet mal ab


----------



## Belgium (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Hey wie soll ich sagen irgendwie freude und einerseits ist natürlich schade, aber ja Leben ist halt grausam für andere, aber ich werd guggn das ich 2009 nach Köln fahre und ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## GhostReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Also 1. Es ist wirklich Schade darum, ich hatte nur einen Autoweg von 1 Stunde bis zur GC, tut mir schon etwas weh, aber das ist im Kapitalismus eben so.
2. Jetzt hört doch mal mit dem Westen/Osten - scheiß auf, jeder hat seine Macken und Ticks, aber was können wir denn dafür, das vor 70Jahren ein Herr meinte, er müsste mal ganz Europa bereißen?

So, ich hisse jetzt die Fahne auf Halbmast


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pschemi am 25.02.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> aber 17 Mio Menschen, die in NRW leben sind wohl ein Argument für die Verlegung der Messe in ein Ballungsgebiet.


Wobei ich dieses Argument nicht ganz so nachvollziehen kann. Ein Ballungsgebiet heißt noch lange nicht auch viele Besucher für eine Messe, schon garnicht, wenn diese 'so speziell' ist wie die Games Convention.

Die Messe Leipzig hat in meinen Augen versäumt dafür zu sorgen, dass bei steigenden Besucherzahlen auch ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist.

Natürlich war es ein finanzielles Risiko und ich denke, die Betreiber haben zu lange gezögert um die notwendigen Um- und Ausbaumaßnahmen zu vollziehen.

Für ein ( großes )bereitsbestehendes Messegelände ist es halt einfach, eine Messe zu holen wenn mehr Platz benötigt wird.


----------



## Biathlonfan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Time to say goodbye....


----------



## SunnyCrockett (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Finds nicht so toll.Bin zwar Leipziger,aber auch wenn ich das nicht wäre muß man sagen: Ist schade wenn sich eine Stadt so was einfallen lässt,wie z.B. auch die AMI und dann wird sowas verlegt.Ist aber häufig so...dagegen müßte z.B. auch mal die Politik was tun....so wirds in 100 Jahren nix mit der Gleichstellung von West und Ost.Die Hotels waren nie,auch zur GC 100%ig ausgelastet,waren immer noch Reserven von 10 -25%.Um mal eins zu sagen Leipzig hat mt dem Flughafen,der S-Bahn,der Straßenbahn eines der bestausgebauten Infrastruktursysteme europaweit...(Straßenbahnnetz....das größte ind Dtl.)....ob sich in Köln wirklich die Beucherzahlen exponentiell verhalten wie erwartet,wird man sehen....ich denke nämlich,man sieht nie wirklich was neues....deswegen geht man mal alle zwei,drei Jahre hin.Wünsche natürlich Köln viel Erfolg.


----------



## der-jan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pschemi am 25.02.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich schade für die Stadt Leipzig an sich.
> Jedoch  sollte man auch Wachstumsmöglichkeiten für eine solche Messe in betracht ziehen.  Köln hat als Messestadt bestimmt nicht den Charme von Leipzig , aber 17 Mio Menschen, die in NRW leben sind wohl ein Argument für die Verlegung der Messe in ein Ballungsgebiet. WIr sollten froh sein, dass in Deutschland eine der drei Top Spielemessen vertreten ist und sie unterstützen egal ob in Köln oder Leipzig.
> 
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Besucherzahlen in Köln explodieren werden...wartet mal ab



ich glaube besucherzahlen waren nicht das problem 
besucher gabs bei der gc genug, besonders am wochenende wars nicht mehr spaßig
es müßten dann schon größere stände, mehr pc´s, konsolen etc in köln aufgestellt werden


----------



## Stefan1981 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Tja so ist das im Leben, hier mal tausend euro zugesteckt und dort bissl zugesteckt und schon geht die Messe von Leipzig nach Köln.

Geld regiert die welt.


----------



## KrischanLP (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Tja, die "Games do(n')t com" wird in Köln schonmal kaum / keine Stammbesucher der Gamesconvention (wie mich) anziehen. Sie werden hauptsächlich neue Besucher aus dem Ballungsraum anziehen.
Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust nach Köln zu fahren! Die Messe gehört einfach zu Leipzig und damit ist gut.
Für mich wären beide Standorte gleich weit entfernt, es geht mir nur ums Prinzip hier.
Sollte die GC tatsächlich in Leipzig auch 2009 betrieben werden - parallel zur "games do(n')t com", würde ich nach L. fahren. Allerdings kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen. Keiner der Austellen wird zwei Messen so kurz hintereinander veranstalten wollen. Noch dazu im gleichen Land...


----------



## Stammspieler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch...
Das wird dann dieses Jahr mein letzter Messebesuch, schade. Nach Köln werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht fahren, und wenn die 50 Mio. Hotels haben.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 25.02.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das im Leben, hier mal tausend euro zugesteckt und dort bissl zugesteckt und schon geht die Messe von Leipzig nach Köln.
> 
> Geld regiert die welt.



Jaja, so kommt mir das langsam auch vor. Ist halt schon traurig das die Messe nach Köln zieht. 

Was ich allerdings nicht so recht verstehen kann sind die genannten Gründe. Ich finde die GC in Leipzig war immer ein Erlebnis und vor allem war sie immer einen Besuch wert.

Klar gibt es viele Leute die wegen weiter Anreise nicht die Möglichkeit hatten die Messe zu besuchen, aber man kann es ja nie allen recht machen.

Was ich aber generell ansprechen will ist die Tatsache, das es trotz aller wirtschaftlichen Betrachtungen einfach ungerecht ist die Messe zu verlagern. Ich finde das die Messe in Leipzig am Besten zu der GC gepasst hat. Abgesehen davon war Leipzig der so oft zitierten "zentralen Lage" weitaus näher als Köln.

Allerdings noch eine Empfehlung an den BIU für die Lage der Messe falls mal wieder ein Umzug ansteht:

Niederdorla, Krebeck, Flinsberg, Silberhausen oder Landstreit  

Da liegt nämlich der geografische Mittelpunkt Deutschlands und dann kann sich auch keiner mehr beschweren von wegen "nicht zentral"! Einziges Problem wäre das da ne neue Messe gebaut werden müsste... ^^


----------



## JamesMark (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es erlichgesagt super das die Messe nach Köln kommt. Nunja hängt wohl mit meinem Wohnort zusammen


----------



## NSA (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

2009 sind eh alle "gewalthaltigen Spiele" in Deutschland verboten.
Und nur für so warme Gaymes wie "Die Sims 3" ect., wäre ich eh nicht mehr zur GC gefahren.


----------



## furball (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Platz wäre in Leipzig noch genug gewesen. aber irgendwer muss ja die Stände bezahlen und ich kann mir nich vorstellen das microsoft in köln einen noch größeren stand aufzieht. ich denke mal 2009 werden 300000 leute nach köln kommen. die werden merken, dass man sich einfach tottritt, von techno zugeschranz wird und keine gelegenheit hat irgendwas zu zocken und dann sinds 2010 wieder 180000 leute.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Gibt es eigentlich schon nen offizielles Statement von der Leipziger Messe GmbH was aus der Games Convention wird? Ich meine, die werden die Namensrechte ja nicht ohne Hintergedanken behalten.

Abgesehen davon denke ich das Köln auch nicht unbedingt die optimale Lösung ist. Wenn sie wirklich mehr Platz benötigen, hätten sie die Messe auch auf das größte Messegelände der Welt verlegen können, nämlich nach Hannover.

Das hätte den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, das Hannover ne sehr gute und zentrale Lage hat und mehr als genug Reserven zum Ausbau der Messe zur Verfügung stehen und auch wenn ich nen Fan der Messe in Leipzig bin, hätte ich mich mit Hannover noch mehr anfreunden können als mit Köln!


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Hier gibts eins von 13.2

http://www.lvz.de/aktuell/content/55199.html

Heise.de berichtet gerade: _*Die Leipziger wollen am Nachmittag zu der Entscheidung des BIU Stellung nehmen. *_


----------



## maclilithhp (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

ich kann gut verstehn das viele gc fans den umzug bedauern, ich jedoch freu mich drauf da dann erstmals die entfernung einen besuch nicht verhindern wird.

ich glaub das reine einzugsgebiet im kölner raum ist einfach größer als in leipzig und somit wird klar mit mehr besuchern zu rechnen sein.

wie sich das alles jedoch auf die qualität der messe auswirken wird und ob sie sich selbst nich zu einer 0815 veranstaltung dekradieren bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## Thought (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich freu mich schon nächstes Jahr wenn ich auch auf der Ecke wohne, endlich mal zur GC zu kommen. Für mich war die Entfernung da hin immer ein Hindernis, denn die Karte plus die Anfahrtskosten und ggf. noch Unterkunft ist mir immer zu teuer gewesen ^^


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

An die Redakteure!
*Jetzt ist das Statement von Leipzig Online!*
http://www.lvz.de/aktuell/content/55655.html


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				maclilithhp am 25.02.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das reine einzugsgebiet im kölner raum ist einfach größer als in leipzig und somit wird klar mit mehr besuchern zu rechnen sein.



Einzugsgebiet hin oder her, wenn die Zielgruppe nicht stimmt kann das Einzugsgebiet noch so groß sein und es bringt keinen merklichen Vorteil.

Abgesehen davon war Leipzig als Standort etabliert und hat sich durchgesetzt. Zu dem Them das einige Leute ne weite Anfahrt haben, hab ich meine eigene Meinung. Wenn man unbedingt zu der Messe will, dann sollte man auch ne weite Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Ich würde auch gerne mal zur E3 (also früher, wo sie nicht nur für Fachbesucher war), hab mich aber auch nicht aufgeregt das der Anfahrtsweg so weit war. Damit muss man nunmal leben.

Ich heule auch nicht rum und sage Sätze wie: "Also ich hätte mir ja gewünscht das in meinem Kaff ne neue Messe gebaut wird und die GC dort stattfindet, damit ich dahinlaufen kann und fünf Euro fürs Benzin/Bahnticket spare!"

Man ist das ein rumgeheule hier!!! Als ob man es immer jedem Recht machen könnte.

Mich  es nur an, das eine Messe, die am Anfang belächelt wurde weil sie ein neues Konzept entwickelt hat, sich den Rang als eine der bedeutensten Spielemessen weltweit erarbeitet hat um dann so dermaßen ausgenommen zu werden. Das hat wahrhaftig nichts mehr mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun, aber sowas ist ja typisch für Deutschland. Und das die Messe Richtung Westen zieht wundert mich gar nicht.
*Ist ja schließlich nicht das erste mal, das etwas im Osten wächst wovon letztendlich der Westen profitiert.*

Typischer Werdegang der GC:

Belächelt --> Annerkannt --> Respektiert --> Beneidet --> Kopiert/Geklaut

Naja, ich reg mich nicht mehr auf...mein Blutdruck...


----------



## TCPip2k (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ach ist das klasse!

Dafür hat der Osten ja noch die hagema xD


----------



## Puet (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Schade, schade

Tja, ich kann Prometheus1983 im Großen und Ganzen zustimmen (vor allem dem unteren Teil), wobei es für mich bis nach Köln doch ein wenig zu weit ist, zumal mir dort die Verwandtschaft fehlt für eine preiswerte Unterkunft...


----------



## BitByter (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

mal an unsere jammerlappen:
merkt ihr eigentlich noch was? nicht der böse 'westen' hat diese entscheidung getroffen, sondern die veranstalter, bzw. die spiele-industrie. warum? weil das messegebiet von leipzig zu klein geworden ist und anscheinend die von leipzig angebotenen veränderungen nicht ausreichen. man verspricht sich einfach mehr davon nach köln zu gehen. ich kann dieses dumme 'der westen nimmt uns alles weg' geheule nicht mehr hören. ehrlich, werdet erwachsen und kommt mal klar...
alter schwede... seit über 15 jahren vereint und noch immer kann mans ich das gemaule geben. wie mir das auf den sack geht... bin mal gespannt wie lange das noch dauert, bis deutschland als eines gilt...


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Leipzig zu kleine Messe   
Wars du überhaupt mal auf der GC, wenn ja, da hast du mitbekommen das die Hallen noch nie voll belegt waren.
Auch das Argument Verkehrsanbindung ist völliger schwachsin von der BIU. Ich glaube die waren noch nie in Leipzig  
Und wegen Hotels. Es wird ein neues Gebaut, aber da hat sich der BIU wohl nicht informiert.


----------



## BitByter (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lordberti am 25.02.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Leipzig zu kleine Messe
> Wars du überhaupt mal auf der GC, wenn ja, da hast du mitbekommen das die Hallen noch nie voll belegt waren.
> Auch das Argument Verkehrsanbindung ist völliger schwachsin von der BIU. Ich glaube die waren noch nie in Leipzig
> Und wegen Hotels. Es wird ein neues Gebaut, aber da hat sich der BIU wohl nicht informiert.


nö, war ich nicht, aber der biu wird sich was dabei gedacht haben diese aussage zu treffen, ausserdem denke ich nicht, das er nur die straßenanbindungen meinst, sondern auch den flughafen und da hat köln bzw. in dem falle düsseldorf eindeutig vorteile... aber darum gehts mir auch nicht. es ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal wo die messe ist und auch die gründe warum die messe woanders ist interessieren mich nicht. mir gehts darum das ich ständig höre: 'der doofe westen'...
edit: und mal ehrlich: ein neues hotel bei tausenden von besuchern.... wahnsinn...


----------



## TheAnubiz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BitByter am 25.02.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> mal an unsere jammerlappen:
> merkt ihr eigentlich noch was? nicht der böse 'westen' hat diese entscheidung getroffen, sondern die veranstalter, bzw. die spiele-industrie. warum? weil das messegebiet von leipzig zu klein geworden ist und anscheinend die von leipzig angebotenen veränderungen nicht ausreichen. man verspricht sich einfach mehr davon nach köln zu gehen. ich kann dieses dumme 'der westen nimmt uns alles weg' geheule nicht mehr hören. [...]
> alter schwede... seit über 15 jahren vereint und noch immer kann mans ich das gemaule geben. wie mir das auf den sack geht... bin mal gespannt wie lange das noch dauert, bis deutschland als eines gilt...


jaja ... sprüche klopfen, das klappt ganz gut ...



> ehrlich, werdet erwachsen und kommt mal klar...


na dann fang mal bei dir an


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Flughafen   
Du weisst das Städte wie Köln, Berlin, München,... Sauer auf Leipzig sind. Naja muss man wissen als Leipziger. DHL nutzt den Flughafen ab 2008 als *zentralen Europa-Hub; Lufthansa Cargo betreibt in Leipzig/Halle seit Oktober 2007 sein zweitgrößtes deutsches Drehkreuz.*
Im Passagierbereich werden die großen deutschen Drehkreuzflughäfen, europäische Metropolen, Ferienziele vor allem im Mittelmeerraum und Nordafrika sowie einige Interkontinentalziele angeflogen.

Stark zunehmende Bedeutung erlangt der Flughafen im internationalen Frachtverkehr. 

Und das wird dir auch Amazon, BMW, DHL, Porsche,... sagen.
Was will man mehr.


----------



## Soulja110 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finds geil. Nicht nur das Köln für mich näher ist, der Termin im September passt mir auch viel besser als Ende August. Ich konnte nämlich noch garnicht hinfahren, weil ich Ende August nie Zeit habe. Echt super!


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lordberti am 25.02.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Stark zunehmende Bedeutung erlangt der Flughafen im internationalen Frachtverkehr.
> 
> Was will man mehr.


Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und einen Flughafen, der zum größten Teil Frachtgut abwickelt mit einem Passagierflughafen gleichsetzen.

Ich für meinen Teil befürworte auch Leipzig weiterhin, allerdings wird Köln / Bonn wohl eher angeflogen als Leipzig / Schkeuditz ( heißt doch so, oder? Komm aus Berlin, da sei mir der Fehler gestattet ).

Wenn die Messe in Köln stattfinden wird, kaufe ich mir rechtzeitig Flugtickets bei tuifly, die fliegen Berlin <> Köln / Bonn.


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 25.02.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> lordberti am 25.02.2008 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit den Passagieren hast du wohl überflogen.


----------



## Hartz-FEAR (25. Februar 2008)

*...*

Ich fand das Problem war weder die Verkehrsanbindung (bin vom Bahnhof ohne Probleme hingekommen) noch der Platz für die Messestände, sondern dass die Leute sich dort fast zertreten haben.
Wenn es in Köln mehr Platz und größere Messestände gibt kann ich den Umzug durchaus verstehen ^^


----------



## mega28 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

naja, ob das argument mehr einwohner = mehr besucher zieht? was bringt ne vielfachmillionenstadt, wenn die hallen eh schon teilweise brechend voll sind?? wichtig sind solche messen eigenlich eh nur für spielemagazine, spiele-internetseiten, für die konkurrenz, für die presse usw...der endkunde (also der normale spieler) bekommt bis auf videos, demos UND leicht bekleideten schönheiten vom spiel und der neuen technik eh nichts brauchbares mit


----------



## Fyrex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Die ganzen Argumente wie Infrastruktur usw. sind einfach nur scheinheilig. Es ist einfach leichter ein ausgezeichnetes, bestehendes Konzept zu übernehmen, als selbst das Risiko zu tragen. Die Messe Köln hätte vor ein paar Jahren keinen Cent auf die "Zocker" gegeben.
Da übernimmt Leipzig halt einfach die CeBit oder die IAA, scheint doch normal zu sein, anderen Städten ihre Leitmesse streitig zu machen!
Ich hoffe auch Leipzig behält trotzdem die  Messe!


----------



## JamesMark (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Leute Leute beruhigt euch dochmal....
Worüber streitet ihr euch eigentlich noch?

Es ist klar, dass die Messe nun zu MIR nach Kölle kommt, ich finde es gut....werde somit das erste Mal an ihr teilnehmen....und ich sage es mal so :
Wann sind mal alle zufrieden? Nie! Ihr hatten die Messe in Leipzig super lange...wiir sind den langen Weg gefahren....nun könnt ihr mal kommen...mache auch eine Domführung wenn ihr wollt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

*auf klischees rumreit*
Vorschlag zur Güte: „Ihr“ gibt uns die Solidaritätszahlungen, die Finanzzuschüsse, die Investitionen in die Infrastruktur und die Subventionen zurück, dann bekommt ihr gerne die GC wieder auf dem goldenen Tablett, und „wir“ verzichten auf die Messe. 
...
Aber mal ehrlich, fast jedem weinerlichen Kommentar hier dringt es doch penetrant aus fast jeder Pore, dass im Hintergrund noch immer diese dumme Ost vs. West-Mentalität verankert ist. Nüchtern und logisch betrachtet gibt es keine Gründe, die gegen einen Umzug / eine Verlagerung / eine Neuinszenierung, in welche andere Stadt auch immer, sprechen. Der böse Wessi hat dem armen Ossi mal wieder etwas geklaut...mimimimi. Also wirklich. Eher sollte man froh sein, dass sich das Wirtschaftsrad dreht, und auch andere Standorte von Messen und Logistikaufkommen profitieren. Die GC ist keine kleine Hausmesse für weinerliche Leute mit einer Mauer im Kopf, sondern für den ganzen Standort Europa. Seid froh, dass die Messe überhaupt in Deutschland geblieben ist. Die hätte man auch genauso gut in andere EU-Länder verfrachten können (was für EA, Activision, UbiSoft und Co wohl auch komfortabler wäre, allein schon wegen der lascheren Jugendschutzbestimmungen).  

Regards, eX!


----------



## FrankMoers (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

*freu*


----------



## Meller (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

@lordberti: 
Man kann wirklich sagen was man will, aber die Anreise fällt internationalem Publikum/Ausstellern in Köln einfach leichter.
Bin selbst Leipziger und etwas traurig das die Messe umzieht, aber das Argument kann man einfach nicht abstreiten.

Argumente wie Hotels, Platzangebot versteh ich allerdings nicht so recht.


----------



## LeonderZweite (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [Allerdings noch eine Empfehlung an den BIU für die Lage der Messe falls mal wieder ein Umzug ansteht:
> 
> Niederdorla, Krebeck, Flinsberg, Silberhausen oder Landstreit
> 
> Da liegt nämlich der geografische Mittelpunkt Deutschlands und dann kann sich auch keiner mehr beschweren von wegen "nicht zentral"! Einziges Problem wäre das da ne neue Messe gebaut werden müsste... ^^



Das Problem dabei ist, dass die zentrale Lage in dem Fall überhaupt nicht interessiert, wenn der eine teil dafür nichtmal annähernd so dicht besiedelt ist wie der andere.
Zieh mal einen 2h-Erreichbarkeitsradius um Köln und um Leipzig und dann schau dir mal die Einwohnerzahlen an, aus denen sich dann natürlich auch die Besucherzahlen ergeben...
Köln ist nicht das Zentrum Deutschlands, Köln liegt aber im bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland Deutschlands, in einem der größten Ballungsgebiete der Welt (Ruhrgebiet) und nah an der Grenze zu weiteren, wirtschaftsstarken Nachbarländern (Beneluxstaaten). Damit steigt nunmal die potenzielle Besucherzahl signifikant, ganz unabhängig von der Anbindung für ausländische Besucher, die mit dem Flugzeug anreisen.
So wird es auch viel mehr Tagesbesucher geben, weil viele Menschen spontan dorthin fahren können, ohne vorher lange Reisen planen zu müssen.


----------



## LPSoldier09 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

@ eX2tremiousU
sach mal was is denn mit dir los. Es war doch nirgends vom ost-west  konflikt die rede. Du fängst jetz erst damit an. und ich seh schon dass du einer bist der die mauer am liebsten wieder aufbauen will. "subventionen zurückzahlen", ich glaub ich spinne  
also mir is es schon lieber dass die gc in leipzig bleibt weil ich dann nich soweit fahren muss. bisher musst ich nur 45min zugfahrt in kauf nehmen. Eine fahrt nach köln ist da schon etwas länger. sicherlich ham die kölner bis jetz auch nur genörgelt dass sie immer soweit fahren müssen. aber es denkt ja jeder zuerst an sich   das ganze gerede ist doch nur weil es leute gibt die nich immer soweit fahren wollen um sich so eine messe anzuschauen. von den ausstellern bis hin zu den potenziellen besuchern. wären die ganzen publisher in leipzig ansässig würde keiner von denen rummäkeln. aber leider gottes is das nich so


----------



## _Slayer_ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *auf klischees rumreit*
> Vorschlag zur Güte: „Ihr“ gibt uns die Solidaritätszahlungen, die Finanzzuschüsse, die Investitionen in die Infrastruktur und die Subventionen zurück, dann bekommt ihr gerne die GC wieder auf dem goldenen Tablett, und „wir“ verzichten auf die Messe.
> ...
> Aber mal ehrlich, fast jedem weinerlichen Kommentar hier dringt es doch penetrant aus fast jeder Pore, dass im Hintergrund noch immer diese dumme Ost vs. West-Mentalität verankert ist. Nüchtern und logisch betrachtet gibt es keine Gründe, die gegen einen Umzug / eine Verlagerung / eine Neuinszenierung, in welche andere Stadt auch immer, sprechen. Der böse Wessi hat dem armen Ossi mal wieder etwas geklaut...mimimimi. Also wirklich. Eher sollte man froh sein, dass sich das Wirtschaftsrad dreht, und auch andere Standorte von Messen und Logistikaufkommen profitieren. Die GC ist keine kleine Hausmesse für weinerliche Leute mit einer Mauer im Kopf, sondern für den ganzen Standort Europa. Seid froh, dass die Messe überhaupt in Deutschland geblieben ist. Die hätte man auch genauso gut in andere EU-Länder verfrachten können (was für EA, Activision, UbiSoft und Co wohl auch komfortabler wäre, allein schon wegen der lascheren Jugendschutzbestimmungen).
> ...




Absolute Zustimmung, Du bringst es mal wieder auf den Punkt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				_Slayer_ am 25.02.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolute Zustimmung, Du bringst es mal wieder auf den Punkt.


Pffft. Schleimer.   

Wir können ja ewig und drei Tage rumdiskutieren, ich "BILD mir meine Meinung" nach der ersten Games Com im Jahr 2009. Dann sehen wir die Organisation, Besucherzahlen und Meinungen von Leuten, die vor Ort waren und ggf. diese GC mit der alten vergleichen können.

Und jetzt mal an alle, die hier mitdiskutieren wollen: sinnlose Ost- / Westvergleiche sind absolut fehl am Platz, ich glaube kaum, dass ideologisches Denken hierfür verantwortlich ist. Hier stehen finanzielle Interessen im Vordergrund, niemand weiß, womit die Messe Köln gelockt hat.


----------



## Gasoline (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzugsgebiet hin oder her, wenn die Zielgruppe nicht stimmt kann das Einzugsgebiet noch so groß sein und es bringt keinen merklichen Vorteil.



wer sagt denn, dass im großraum köln im schnitt weniger gc-interessierte leben sollen als in der region leipzig? wenn der anteil stimmt und im einzugsgebiet mehr menschen wohnen, wird sich die entscheidung aufgrund der besucherzahl für die betreiber schon rechnen. wenn also nun ein manko der geringe platz für die besucher war und köln eben sowohl diesen als auch den betreibern mehr raum für die präsentationen bieten kann, macht die entscheidung doch durchaus sinn.


----------



## phil (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich werd mit meiner Familie auf keinen Fall mehr kommen. Das ist dann doch zu weit weg. Echt schade, denn die Kultur war einmalig. Warum sind die nie zufrieden damit, was sie haben? Und dann auch noch diese schwachsinnige Umbenennung.


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lordberti am 25.02.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man mehr.



Anscheinend die GC.


----------



## _Slayer_ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Rabowke am 25.02.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 25.02.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pfff...Du bist doch doof.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 25.02.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> @ eX2tremiousU
> sach mal was is denn mit dir los. Es war doch nirgends vom ost-west  konflikt die rede. Du fängst jetz erst damit an. und ich seh schon dass du einer bist der die mauer am liebsten wieder aufbauen will. "subventionen zurückzahlen", ich glaub ich spinne
> also mir is es schon lieber dass die gc in leipzig bleibt weil ich dann nich soweit fahren muss. bisher musst ich nur 45min zugfahrt in kauf nehmen. Eine fahrt nach köln ist da schon etwas länger. sicherlich ham die kölner bis jetz auch nur genörgelt dass sie immer soweit fahren müssen. aber es denkt ja jeder zuerst an sich   das ganze gerede ist doch nur weil es leute gibt die nich immer soweit fahren wollen um sich so eine messe anzuschauen. von den ausstellern bis hin zu den potenziellen besuchern. wären die ganzen publisher in leipzig ansässig würde keiner von denen rummäkeln. aber leider gottes is das nich so


  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 25.02.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann auch noch diese schwachsinnige Umbenennung.



an der schwachsinnigen umbenennung sind die doofen ossis schuld.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm, ich fand' die GC in Leipzig toll, aber ich bin auch Köln gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Aber um der geschundenen Ost-Seele ein bisschen Frieden zu geben, hier bitte:

Anklicken & Boxen aufdrehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



Spoiler



Ihr müsst mir nicht danken. Ich weiß, ich bin der Beste.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *auf klischees rumreit*
> Vorschlag zur Güte: „Ihr“ gibt uns die Solidaritätszahlungen, die Finanzzuschüsse, die Investitionen in die Infrastruktur und die Subventionen zurück, dann bekommt ihr gerne die GC wieder auf dem goldenen Tablett, und „wir“ verzichten auf die Messe.



Gegenargument und kleiner Geschichtsexkurs:

Wir konnten nichts dafür das wir die dümmste der vier Besatzungszonen abbekommen haben. Während Frankreich, GB und die USA Hand in Hand am Wiederaufbau ihrer Besatzungszonen gearbeitet haben und Westdeutschland zugehäuft wurde mit Investitionen die allesamt durch den Marshall-Plan realisiert wurden, hatte die russische Besatzungszone (meinetwegen auch Ostdeutschland) damit zu kämpfen an Russland *Reparationen für Gesamtdeutschland* zu zahlen.

Da Geld nach dem Kriegsende eher Mangelware war, resultierte das darin, das Russland seine Besatzungszone bis zum letzten ausgebeutet hat. Nahezu 80% des Schienennetzes wurden abgebaut. Die Landwirtschaftlichen Erträge gingen zu nicht unerheblichen Teilen nach Osteuropa und wir hatten darunter zu leiden.

Fakt ist das Westdeutschland rumheult das es Investitionen und Subventionen in Ostdeutschland reinsteckt, allerdings sind die Gelder die da fliessen nur mehr als gerechtfertigt. Der Osten hat lange genug für die Taten der *gesamten deutschen Bevölkerung* bluten müssen.

Allerdings kann ich auch nicht verstehen das immer noch zwischen Ost und West differenziert wird. Es geht mir in meinen Kommentaren auch nicht darum anzukreiden das die Messe in den Westen zieht, sondern einfach nur darum das sie überhaupt umzieht!!!

Eigentlich sollten wir uns alle freuen das wir nach langen und schweren Jahren wieder ein Gesamtdeutschland haben - Messe hin oder her!

Aufregen könnte ich mich wegen dem Umzug allerdings immer noch und das ich in vielen Kommentaren trotz allem immer noch dazu neige auf die Ost-West Problematik einzugehen liegt vor allem daran, das viele gar nicht anders diskutieren können. Und wenn ich dann Kommentare lese wie:

"Sowas habt ihr Ossis gar nicht verdient"
"Das Geld kommt von uns."

oder

"So eine geile Messe gehört in den Westen.",

dann bin ich echt bedient.

Vor allem muss man bedenken das diese Kommentare oft von Leuten kommen, die die Wende nicht mal bewusst mitbekommen haben bzw. zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht geboren waren und somit nur vom Hören-Sagen ein Urteil fällen.

Das Resultat ist ganz einfach:

*Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!!!*


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir konnten nichts dafür das wir die dümmste der vier Besatzungszonen abbekommen haben.



doch- was liegt ihr auch im osten?



> . Der Osten hat lange genug für die Taten der gesamten deutschen Bevölkerung bluten müssen.



dazu fällt mir jetzt echt gar nix mehr ein.
ausser vielleicht: erbärmlich!



> Und wenn ich dann Kommentare lese wie:
> 
> "Sowas habt ihr Ossis gar nicht verdient"
> "Das Geld kommt von uns."
> ...



wo hast du das hier gelesen?
mir ist derlei noch nicht untergekommen. 
und falls doch, dann ignoriers einfach.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!!!*


Du weißt aber schon, was ein Klischee ist, oder?   
[q=von Michse]*auf klischees rumreit*[/quote]
Regards, eX!


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Resultat ist ganz einfach:
> 
> *Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!!!*



Hey, ganz ruhig! 
 

Ich mag Ossis! *bremsehateuchliebundreichtSüdfrüchtezurVersöhnung*
Siehe meinen Post weiter oben.


----------



## der-jan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *auf klischees rumreit*
> Vorschlag zur Güte: „Ihr“ gibt uns die Solidaritätszahlungen, die Finanzzuschüsse, die Investitionen in die Infrastruktur und die Subventionen zurück, dann bekommt ihr gerne die GC wieder auf dem goldenen Tablett, und „wir“ verzichten auf die Messe.
> 
> Regards, eX!



so groß können die " Investitionen in die Infrastruktur" doch gar nicht gewesen sein, wenn als grund für den wechsel ja die unzureichende infrastruktur angeführt wird   

aber mal ne andere frage   
hast du jemals selbst solizahlungen geleistet (ich schätz dich knapp nach dem abi ein   )


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				der-jan am 25.02.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> (ich schätz dich knapp nach dem abi ein   )




warum sagt mir niemand jemals so was nettes? *schnüff*


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Okay, anscheinend hat hier keiner Bock auf meine Deeskalationstaktik - dann halt anders:

*Entweder, ihr kehrt alle ganz schnell zum Thema zurück und lasst dieses sinnfreie Ost-West-Gebashe sein, oder Bremsilein editiert alle sinnfreien Posts und verwarnt ggf. die Urheber. Angekommen? *


----------



## N-o-x (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Spassbremse am 25.02.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchmal frage ich mich wieso IHR Moderatoren seid (dein Posting stellvertretend für die anderen weiter oben)? Immernoch richtig schön eins nachlegen wie?! Witze machen und dann den Spruch "Ignorier's doch" bringen. Lächerlich.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Bonkic am 25.02.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erbärmlich ist das eigentlich nicht sondern Fakt. Es ist nunmal einfach so, das die östliche Besatzungszone während der Besatzungszeit für ganz Deutschland Reparationen bezahlt hat!

Und die Kommentare gab es in anderen Posts zu dem Thema. Es gibt sogar bei Golem.de ne Diskussion zu dem Thema Messeumzug wo ganz weit unter der Gürtellinie diskutiert wird. Ich bin schon froh das es hier nicht so weit kommt, aber urteilt selbst:

http://forum.golem.de/read.php?23096,1218977,1218977#msg-1218977

Dazu fehlen sogar mir die Worte!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				N-o-x am 25.02.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal frage ich mich wieso IHR Moderatoren seid (dein Posting stellvertretend für die anderen weiter oben)? Immernoch richtig schön eins nachlegen wie?! Witze machen und dann den Spruch "Ignorier's doch" bringen. Lächerlich.



Also, wenn Du den Unterschied zwischen nettem Ulk und fiesem Spott nicht checkst, solltest Du vielleicht wirklich eine Mauer um Dich errichten...errr, darüber nachdenken, ob ein Forum, in dem sich auch "ironischere" Zeitgenossen aufhalten, das Richtige für Dich ist.    

Und ich hab' wirklich nix gegen Ossis!


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Spassbremse am 25.02.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Ossis! *bremsehateuchliebundreichtSüdfrüchtezurVersöhnung*


Wir dich aber nicht!    

 

So Jungs ( und ggf. Mädels ), nun beruhigen wir uns alle mal. Der eX! hat das übertrieben dargestellt, weil einige User vor ihm (!) der Meinung waren, dass die bösen bösen Wessis den armen armen Ossis die Messe geklaut haben, nur weil sie den Ostdeutschen den Erfolg der GC Leipzig nicht gegönnt haben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				der-jan am 25.02.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollt ihr mich - und die humorige Intention gekennzeichnet mit der Begrifflichkeit "Klischee" - nicht verstehen, oder könnt ihr es nicht? Da wird doch die Spreewaldgurke im Poloch vom Honecker verrückt. So humorresident sind nicht einmal Gregor Gysi und Oskar Lafontaine. 

Da spielt man schon so überzeichnet und überdeutlich mit typischen Klischees wie Subventionen und der (angeblichen!) ostdeutschen Blutsaugermentalität (immer her mit dem Wessigeld), und die Leute fassen das noch immer als puren Ernst auf. Ich falle langsam echt ab vom Glauben.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## N-o-x (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Spassbremse am 25.02.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 25.02.2008 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich komme nicht aus dem Osten, aber das ist auch garnicht der Punkt. Es geht darum, dass ihr moderieren (schlichten, den Thread auf's eigentliche Thema zurücklenken usw.) sollt und nicht noch mit blöden Witzen (egal ob ironisch oder nicht) die Stimmung weiter anheizen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nunmal einfach so, das die östliche Besatzungszone während der Besatzungszeit für ganz Deutschland Reparationen bezahlt hat!



da bist du gänzlich falsch informiert.
beide teilstaaten haben selbstredend reparationen abgeführt.
noch  mal nachlesen, bitte!   



> http://forum.golem.de/read.php?23096,1218977,1218977#msg-1218977
> 
> Dazu fehlen sogar mir die Worte!!!



was soll man da auch zu sagen?
vollidioten halt, die man in allen ecken des internets trifft.


----------



## Gruselgurke (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Ich finde Köln einen Wieklich schlechten Standort! Frankfurt liegt einfach viel Zentraler und hat die beste Verkehrsanbindung!


----------



## der-jan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 25.02.2008 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo ist das problem? 
ist in meinem posting nicht genug von denen hier    enthalten oder hast du den humor für dich "*ex*klusiv" gepachtet


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Ok, jetzt mal wieder *Back to Topic* mit meiner Meinung, unabhängig vom Ost-West-Konflikt:

Ich bin der Meinung das die Leipziger Messe GmbH sich mit der Games Convention etwas großartiges aufgebaut hat. Da die Innitative zur GC von der Leipziger Messe GmbH (im folgenden LM GmbH genannt) kam, sollte die Messe auch ihren rechtmäßigen Standort beibehalten.

Leipzig hat in den letzten Jahren sehr viel zum Erhalt der Messe getan und arbeitet stetig daran das Verkehrsnetz und die Infrastruktur im allgemeinen weiter auszubauen.

Zur Zeit werden sogar Teilstrecken der A14 (das ist die Autobahn neben dem Messeglände) weiter ausgebaut. (leider muss ich da jeden Tag aufm Arbeitsweg vorbei...)
Darüber hinaus ist Leipzig stetig bemüht das Hotelnetz weiter auszubauen. Die Argumente wegen fehlender Kultur sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, da Leipzig eine sehr schöne und exklusive Innenstadt hat.

Ausserdem kann ich das Argument wegen dem Einzugsgebiet nicht verstehen. Wer einmal auf der Messe gewesen ist, muss zugeben das auf dem Parkplatz Autonummernschilder aus ganz Deutschland zu finden sind und viele gerne bereit waren den weiten Weg auf sich zu nehmen.

Darüber hinaus finde ich es im höchsten Masse ungerecht, der LM GmbH seine Leitmesse mehr oder weniger wegzunehmen. Durch dieses vorgehen werden nicht nur Arbeitsplätze vernichtet, sodern im gleichen Zug bekommt Leipzig als Wirtschaftsstandort einen gewaltigen Schlag ins Genick.

Soviel dazu, ganz unanbhängig von der Ost-West-Thematik!


----------



## dmx2004 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

http://www.games-catcher.de/?site=petition
Stimmt ab! Alle die die Entscheidung des BIU nicht nachvollziehen können


----------



## _Slayer_ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt mal wieder *Back to Topic* mit meiner Meinung, unabhängig vom Ost-West-Konflikt:
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung das die Leipziger Messe GmbH sich mit der Games Convention etwas großartiges aufgebaut hat. Da die Innitative zur GC von der Leipziger Messe GmbH (im folgenden LM GmbH genannt) kam, sollte die Messe auch ihren rechtmäßigen Standort beibehalten.
> 
> ...




Wirtschaft ist eben nicht "gerecht".


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				der-jan am 25.02.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ist in meinem posting nicht genug von denen hier    enthalten


Die kamen mir suspekt vor...  


> oder hast du den humor für dich "*ex*klusiv" gepachtet


Verstehe es einfach mal als einen Rundumschlag. Nachdem schon 2 Freunde der Sonne mich falsch verstanden haben, sah ich mich gezwungen einen überdeutlichen Präventivschlag gegen weitere "Mimimi"-Kommentare zu starten. Dass nun dein Kommentar als Grundlage dafür herhalten musste, tut mir - trotz ausreichender Smilieplatzierung deinerseits - auch wirklich total Leid!   

So langsam teile ich aber die Auffassung der Bremse, und sehe eine möglichst sachliche - falls irgendwie möglich - Rückkehr zum Thema ebenfalls als gute Idee. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## dmx2004 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				_Slayer_ am 25.02.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzige was du nächstes Jahr in Verbindung mit Wirtschaft zu hören bekommst ist das die BIU einen volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden angerichtet hat


----------



## Iceman (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem kann ich das Argument wegen dem Einzugsgebiet nicht verstehen. Wer einmal auf der Messe gewesen ist, muss zugeben das auf dem Parkplatz Autonummernschilder aus ganz Deutschland zu finden sind und viele gerne bereit waren den weiten Weg auf sich zu nehmen.



Das Leute von weit her bereit sind zu kommen hat aber nichts mit dem Einzugsgebiet zu tun. Leute die bereit sind für eine solche Messe weit zu fahren werden auch von München nach Köln düsen 2009, genauso wie sie bisher nach Leipzig gefahren sind.

Es geht um die Leute die nicht bereit sind so weit zu fahren und da hat das Ruhrgebiet nunmal deutliche Vorteile, weil dort eine Unmenge Menschen auf relativ kleinen Raum leben. Nimmt man einen ungefähr gleichen Anteil an "Reiseunwilligen" um Leipzig und um Köln an, gekoppelt mit einem ungefähr gleichen Anteil an Interessenten an einer Spielemesse ist es einfach Fakt, dass für mehr Menschen Köln ein guter Standort ist als Leipzig.

Für mich persönlich ists, als Ruhrpottler, nur positiv. Nach Köln fahr ich ne halbe Stunde, nach Leipzig brauch ich 4-5 Stunden, darum war ich auch nur ein Mal auf der GC, dass wird sich ab 2009 dann ändern


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				dmx2004 am 25.02.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.games-catcher.de/?site=petition
> Stimmt ab! Alle die die Entscheidung des BIU nicht nachvollziehen können



Meine Güte, das nimmt ja schon regelrecht hysterische Züge an.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Juhu, Leipzig bekommt nen (kurzfristigen) Ersatz für die GC! (Achtung Ironie)

Folgendes hab ich gerade auf der Website von Leipzig gefunden:

_Vom 10.-18. Mai 2008 findet die International Conference on Software Engineering (ICSE) in Leipzig statt. Fast 1.000 Wissenschaftler und Praktiker aus aller Welt werden zu der einwöchigen Veranstaltung erwartet, um aktuelle Innovationen, Trends, Erfahrungen und Herausforderungen in der Softwaretechnik zu diskutieren.

Leipzig als Austragungsort reiht sich in die Liste bekannter
Gastgeberstädte wie Tokio, Singapur, Melbourne und Los Angeles ein, wenn die ICSE zum dritten Mal (nach München 1979 und Berlin 1996) in Deutschland zu Gast ist. Deutschland ist (außer den USA) das einzige Land, in dem die Konferenz zum dritten Mal stattfindet. In Japan und Großbritannien hat sie je zwei Mal stattgefunden.
_

Blöd nur das die Messe anscheinend nur für Fachpublikum ist. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, da für Spieler eher uninteressant. Allerdings muss ich sagen das es für die Leipziger Messe spricht das so eine hochwertige Fachbesuchermesse in Leipzig stattfindet.


----------



## lordberti (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Auf einigen Ausländischen seiten ist zu lesen , das man nicht erfreut ist, das der BIU die Messe verlegt.
Leipzig hat sich halt einen Namen mit der GC gemacht. Und das wissen halt die anderen Länder zu schätzen.


----------



## tobide1981 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Wow, klasse! Liebe Leipziger, seid mir nicht böse aber ich freue mich doch sehr darüber! Ich wäre all die Jahre gerne zur Convention gekommen, es war mir aber einfach zu weit, nur um mich dann durch volle Hallen zu schieben!
Köln ist für mich, als Hesse bei Rüsselsheim, dann doch um einiges näher, so dass ich jetzt gerne bereit bin nach Köln auf die Messe zu fahren - auch wenn es beim geschiebe bleiben wird


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				lordberti am 25.02.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einigen Ausländischen seiten ist zu lesen , das man nicht erfreut ist, das der BIU die Messe verlegt.



Link ?


----------



## akschmoep (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

sehr schön dann komme ich auch mal in den genuss einer gc ... ich find´s gut Leipzig war/ist immer noch zu weit wech und Kölle is ne Weltstadt! 
Super! 
mfg ...


----------



## DrHasenbein (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				JamesMark am 25.02.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute beruhigt euch dochmal....
> Worüber streitet ihr euch eigentlich noch?
> 
> Es ist klar, dass die Messe nun zu MIR nach Kölle kommt, ich finde es gut....*werde somit das erste Mal* an ihr *teilnehmen*......Ihr hatten die Messe in Leipzig super lange...*wiir sind den langen Weg gefahren*....nun könnt ihr mal kommen...mache auch eine Domführung wenn ihr wollt



ich dachte du warst nie da?


----------



## Meller (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Atropa am 25.02.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> lordberti am 25.02.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Die so mir bekannten Seiten schreiben jedenfalls nix darüber.


----------



## Prometheus1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				akschmoep am 25.02.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Kölle is ne Weltstadt!



Was erst noch zu beweisen wäre...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Atropa am 25.02.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> lordberti am 25.02.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie? muss man seine aussagen hier jetzt schon mit fakten belegen?
nee, also das geht nun wirklich nicht.
darf ich nicht einfach mal so irgendwas, was mir und meiner sonstigen argumentation passt, erfinden?   

sorry, dann bin ich weg hier.
wir wollen doch nicht, dass hier die ernsthaftigkeit einzug hält....


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Bonkic am 25.02.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wie? muss man seine aussagen hier jetzt schon mit fakten belegen?
> nee, also das geht nun wirklich nicht.



Ich weiß es, ich habe mit mir auch wirklich lange gerungen bis ich dieses Post verfasst habe. Ich möchte mich auch nochmal dafür entschuldigen, dass ich die Unverschämtheit besitze, ein glaubwürdigen Link zu verlangen. 

btw. ich warte noch immer auf einen Link. :>


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Man man man, immer auf das arme leipzig, erst kein Olympia und dann auch noch das.
Wenn ich einige hier so "höre" könnte man fast glaube, Leipzig ist einzig und allein von der GC abhängig.

Davon abgesehen muss ich sagen, einer der besten Threads aller Zeiten, den wähle ich jetzt schonmal zum Thread des Jahres.


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man, immer auf das arme leipzig, erst kein Olympia und dann auch noch das.
> Wenn ich einige hier so "höre" könnte man fast glaube, Leipzig ist einzig und allein von der GC abhängig.



Bei dem grössten Teil der Nörgler dürfte es sich wohl einfach nur um persönliche Motive handeln, da man jetzt keine Computerspiele-Messe mehr vor der eigenen Haustüre hat. 
Der Standtort Leipzig dürfte dabei keine direkte Rolle spielen, viel mehr muss dieser als Scheinargument herhalten.


----------



## Biathlonfan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Jetzt ist sie weg....und ich bin wieder allein allein...


----------



## JamesMark (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				DrHasenbein am 25.02.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> JamesMark am 25.02.2008 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit"wir" meinte ich UNS die aus dem "Westen"


----------



## _Slayer_ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass Atropa die GC geklaut hat.


----------



## doceddy (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Jawohl! So muss das sein. Damit werden wir Wessis noch mächtiger...MUAHAHA   
Eine Stunde Fahrt nach Köln ist besser als 6 Stunden Fahrt nach Leipzig.


----------



## nf-Revo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Atropa am 25.02.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2008 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar ich komme aus Leipzig - und klar ich bin dadurch "vorbelastet"...
aber das Mit den "persönliche Motiven" ich weiss nicht...

Sicher ist für mich nur das Leipzig mit der (mutiger weise selbst in Dt eingeführten) GC eine kleine Hochburg der Spielebranche im Osten bildet.
Das fällt mir in allen Bereichen auf:
Wann war bitteschön das letzte größere ESL-Turnier in Sachsen (z.B.)
...
Naja - außerdem kommen komischerweise die meissten Gamer die ich kennen lerne aus dem "Westen" was ja auch mekrwürdig ist - wo doch jeder (noch so arbeitslose) Ossi auch immer mal zockt.
Wie dem auch sei: Mit dem Wegzug der (unterstützten) GC aus Sachsen wird es in nächster Zeit noch etwas "schwieriger" für die Gamesbranche in den neuen Bundesländern (was jetzt etwas abgehoben klingt - aber es ist einfach so )  und da sehe ich absulut keienn persönlichen Bezug (da ich warscheinlich zur GC  2009 sowieso schon in Aachen wohne XD


----------



## der-jan (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Atropa am 25.02.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem grössten Teil der Nörgler dürfte es sich wohl einfach nur um persönliche Motive handeln, da man jetzt keine Computerspiele-Messe mehr vor der eigenen Haustüre hat.
> Der Standtort Leipzig dürfte dabei keine direkte Rolle spielen, viel mehr muss dieser als Scheinargument herhalten.



also ich bin vor nem halben jahr aus der nähe von leipzig in die nähe von köln gezogen, trotzdem hätte ich ein weiterbestehen der messe in leipzig besser gefunden  

allein was das kosten wird, die ganzen hübschen sächsischen mädels jetzt nach köln anreisen zu lassen ...


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				der-jan am 26.02.2008 07:09 schrieb:
			
		

> allein was das kosten wird, die ganzen hübschen sächsischen mädels jetzt nach köln anreisen zu lassen ...




tja, die boothbabes in köln dürften wohl tatsächlich eher so aussehen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre nun in der tat was, was eindeutig für leipzig spricht.
ihr habt mich überzeugt- go leipzig!!!


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

also so wie ich das gerade in radio gehört haben(mdr kultur)
zieht die messe eigendlich garnicht um.
sondern der hauptverbant hat entschieden eine anderen messe in kölen zu machen.
namensrechte und die messe an sicht bleiben in leipzig.
diese theorie stützt ja auch die sogenannte neubenennung
und nun liegt es am rechteinhaber ob er noch eine messe in leipzig versucht, und dann an die aussteller ob sie in leipzig einen stand auf bauen.


um es bildlich aus zusprechen
in einer kette von 3 glieder hat einfach das mitllere glied gesagt "wir gehen nach köln" nun müssen die 3 anderen mitglieder in der kette das nicht mitmachen.

also das ganze ist noch nicht tod


so wie ich das verstanden haben


----------



## Stefan1981 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*

Man könnte so sagen :

"2010 findet in Köln die Games Con statt"

wenn die Betreiber der GC aber auch sagen wir machen auch in Leipzig weiter :

"findet 2010 auch die GC in Leipzig statt"
(stehtin den Sternen)

So habe ich das Verstanden.


----------



## JamesMark (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Bonkic am 26.02.2008 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 26.02.2008 07:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Komme aus Kölle da heißt es eher so :

HAUPTSTADT DER SCHWULEN!!! WIR SIND DIE HAUPTSTADT DER SCHWULEN!!! WILLKOMMEN


----------



## Chas-91 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Prometheus1983 am 25.02.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich schon nen offizielles Statement von der Leipziger Messe GmbH was aus der Games Convention wird? Ich meine, die werden die Namensrechte ja nicht ohne Hintergedanken behalten.
> 
> Abgesehen davon denke ich das Köln auch nicht unbedingt die optimale Lösung ist. Wenn sie wirklich mehr Platz benötigen, hätten sie die Messe auch auf das größte Messegelände der Welt verlegen können, nämlich nach Hannover.
> 
> Das hätte den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, das Hannover ne sehr gute und zentrale Lage hat und mehr als genug Reserven zum Ausbau der Messe zur Verfügung stehen und auch wenn ich nen Fan der Messe in Leipzig bin, hätte ich mich mit Hannover noch mehr anfreunden können als mit Köln!



hmm vermutrlich ist dort der Platz auch am teuersten ICh schätze deshalb haben die Games DotCom betreiber auch Frankfurt gemieden, obwohl sie einen großen Flughafen, genug Hotelreserven sowie eine gute Infrastruktur haben und weit bekannter sind als Köln und Leipsch. Wenn das neue game der pirhanya bytes angekündigt wird gehe ich hin, aber bis dahin kann ich ja no0ch ein paar Jährchen warten.

Chas


----------



## Grey--Fox (26. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

GEIL GEIL GEIL
endlich is das mal gut zu erreichen
schade das das erst wieder 2009 is


----------



## Balder84 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe das sie in Köln richtig floppen und sie sehen was sie an Leipzig hatten...


----------



## Freejack502 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Balder84 am 27.02.2008 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das sie in Köln richtig floppen und sie sehen was sie an Leipzig hatten...



Die ersten die sehen werden was sie von der "neuen" Messe haben sind die Gamer, wenn sie an der Kasse das fast das doppelte berappen müssen als in Leipzig (wenn nicht noch mehr).
Ich hätte besser gefunden, wenn der BIU auf den Vorschlag eingegangen währe aus der GC eine Art "Wandermesse" zumachen die jedes Jahr an einem anderen Standort sattfindet, dann hätten wir alle mehr davon gehabt.
Was ich persönlich an der Messe in Köln schlecht finde ist, dass man RTL in das Konzept einbinden will. Womit sich mir die Frage stellt ob dann GIGA noch so von der Messe berichten darf wie in Leipzig oder ob RTL die alleinigen Rechte bekommt.


----------



## patsche (27. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

oh man für leipzig sieht es dieses jahr echt schlecht aus, erst verabschiedet sich die GC und dann macht auch noch das siemens werk dicht, fair ist das nicht!


----------



## Trespin (28. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Viel Spaß in Köln beim Schlüsselband sammeln.

Leb Wohl Games Convention


----------



## Mexx18 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 27.02.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man für leipzig sieht es dieses jahr echt schlecht aus, erst verabschiedet sich die GC und dann macht auch noch das siemens werk dicht, fair ist das nicht!




hä warum siemenst werk dicht?? es hat doch gehießen das leipzig nicht betroffen ist!!


----------



## CheckThaMac (28. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

R.I.P Games Convention
We'll miss you, but we'll never forget you


----------



## FaFnIr1978 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - GAMESCom 2009: Jetzt offiziell: Die Games Convention wird umbenannt und nach Köln verlegt*

Gott sei dank dann muss ich nicht mehr nach West-Polen Fahren


----------

